# Did anyone get scheduled for next week?



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone else got scheduled for next week.

Was there more than one day to pick from?

Edit: Got scheduled just one day.... Thought we could pick up multiple lol...


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Young ST said:


> I was wondering if anyone else got scheduled for next week.
> 
> Was there more than one day to pick from?
> 
> I wasn't scheduled last week, or today for next week. And I thought it's because I have so many hours. Once I get like 36+hrs, I will only see blocks until I get to 39hrs and then I won't see any.... Thinking this is what happened last week... Wanted to see about today since the update.....


no, nothing yet. keep an eye on the grey dots,...im sure they're late due to new roll-out.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes, just offered scheduled blocks for tomorrow and next Saturday


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> Yes, just offered scheduled blocks for tomorrow and next Saturday


next Saturday? did it show up as "Reserved" on your Offers screen? and the rest of next week's grey dots went away on you? thanks...


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Nevermind I just got the reserved block for Monday... spoke too soon!


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

FlexGuyJim said:


> next Saturday? did it show up as "Reserved" on your Offers screen? and the rest of next week's grey dots went away on you? thanks...


Yes on all


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Young ST said:


> Nevermind I just got the reserved block for Monday... spoke too soon!


so just 1 day on the new "reserved" system for you?


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I was hoping we could reserve for the whole week! I thought they were trying to get a better schedule going


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Young ST said:


> I was hoping we could reserve for the whole week! I thought they were trying to get a better schedule going


yeah...1 day on the new reserved system is disappointing. makes not having the 10pm drop any even bigger deal now...way more fishing!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Young ST said:


> I was hoping we could reserve for the whole week! I thought they were trying to get a better schedule going


That would lead to way more no shows. They know better


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

looks like schedules are dropping in L.A. area...just received my 1st Reserved shift for next week. 1 4hr block Tuesday morning. wow...this is going to make the no 10pm drop very interesting!
i guess we'll all just have to figure out the daily spread of drops in our own markets....


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

and yes, the new notification is way behind the hit to the Offers screen....i had already noticed and accepted my 1 Reserved Offer for next week and even went back to the calendar to check the greys, when I finally heard my Reserve schedule notification...a good 1-2 minute delay.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> That would lead to way more no shows. They know better


which could lead to deactivations and no more drivers....


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Young ST said:


> which could lead to deactivations and no more drivers....


What? They have that many Robots (us) that they can make an Army! they have thousands of Robots on waiting list too, 1500 in my city only!


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

no reservations here. I thought it's good for 24 hours


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Not scheduled again. This "gig" is stupid. Tired of getting scheduled only 10 hours a month.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

TBone said:


> Not scheduled again. This "gig" is stupid. Tired of getting scheduled only 10 hours a month.


Thats what makes it a gig right? If they constantly scheduled you, you would be an employee


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

zero next week for me.. daily refresh it is.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I got no scheduled
I saw quite a few blocks show up at about 5PM and 7PM for Kent
There were 2hr and 3hr blocks
These are probably Lates and 2nd attempt

I also saw a few blocks for Sat morning the next day show up around 6pm 
They were gone fast.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I got no scheduled
> I saw quite a few blocks show up at about 5PM and 7PM for Kent
> There were 2hr and 3hr blocks
> These are probably Lates and 2nd attempt
> ...


They added more this morning. Saw a 930 and 10 at 855.


----------

